# gossie



## Chiapas

...en de iutdrukking "gossie!"?
bedankt


----------



## Astilbe

het woord "gossie" is een verbastering van het woord God. Dus ongeveer "oh my god", maar véél zachter, vaak met een beetje vertedering.
Als een kind valt bij voorbeeld: oh gossie, hij zit onder de modder!


----------



## Ywelis

"Ach gossie" wordt vaak gezegd voor iets dat zielig is (zo gebruik ik het zelf ook vaak). Inderdaad dus bijvoorbeeld voor een kind dat valt, zoals in het voorbeeld van Astilbe. 

Alleen "Gossie!" als uitroep hoor je veel minder. Ik zou zeggen dat het een uitroep van verbazing is. Het is een beetje ouderwets, en het klinkt ook erg braaf, zoiets als wat je tegen kinderen zou zeggen om niet te choqueren. Net als bijvoorbeeld potverdikkie of potverdriedubbeltjes!


----------



## Peterdg

Het is een echt Nederlandse uitdrukking (in de zin dat ze in België niet gebruikt wordt). In de betekenis die Ywelis aanhaalt, zou in België "ocharme" gebruikt worden.


----------



## Sjonger

Het drukt ook vertedering uit. En in mijn beleving is het ook een beejte oubollig.


----------



## Tweetalig

Ja, net zoiets als "gosjemijne" (mijn God, dus).  
"Oh jee" (met een beetje vertedering) zou je ook kunnen zeggen van het kind dat onder de modder zit!  Weer een verbastering: van de naam Jesus. "Jeetje" idem dito.  Mijn moeder (100 jaar geleden geboren) zei soms "Jeepie dat [of dot?]".  Heb geen idee wat DAT een verbastering van was, behalve dan Jesus.

(This is my maiden post, everyone.  How do I get the text editor to stop correcting Dutch words to English spelling?)


----------



## Peterdg

Tweetalig said:


> (This is my maiden post, everyone.  How do I get the text editor to stop correcting Dutch words to English spelling?)


Welcome to the forums. 

This is not an editor setting, but a browser setting; you have to turn it off in your browser.


----------

